# Another newb



## acarroll7715 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Just introducing myself. Glad to finally find a site that appreciates and acknowledges all aspects of body building and training!

My goal for the year is to get up to 210lb's and around 8% BF or so. I cut from being 232lbs last year and am down to 193lbs now.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*acarroll7715* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

acarroll7715 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just introducing myself. Glad to finally find a site that appreciates and acknowledges all aspects of body building and training!
> 
> My goal for the year is to get up to 210lb's and around 8% BF or so. I cut from being 232lbs last year and am down to 193lbs now.


 
Hey bro, how bigs your johnson ??  very important, please post pictures !


----------



## acarroll7715 (Dec 29, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Hey bro, how bigs your johnson ?? very important, please post pictures !


 
I'll pass on that!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## acarroll7715 (Jan 4, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> best-regards


 
Just placed an order with you! Thanks


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------

